
Thanks, but I have accepted another offer - bigfatmonkey
https://medium.com/@TreyceMeredith/thanks-but-i-have-accepted-another-offer-aaf90107ddb
======
lightbyte
This reads and looks like it was written by a teenager. Quite ironic that it
is preaching professionalism.

Edit: I did not mean this as "only girls are unprofessional" so I removed that
part. Teenage boys are equally as unprofessional, but I don't think they
express it in the exact same way. If this was filled with dick jokes and the
like I would have written "teenage boy".

~~~
a13n
Sorry, what about being a girl conveys unprofessionalism?

~~~
jeremy7600
"teenage" girls aren't the height of professionalism, I think was the thrust
there. The use of the word "like" frequently denotes this. Nothing wrong with
girls, period. But teenagers aren't looked up to as the paragons of
professionalism.

~~~
a13n
Are teenage boys the height of professionalism? I think the gender comment is
unnecessary, irrelevant, and harmful.

~~~
kentrado
Oh, come off it already. It is clear what he meant, you are just trying really
hard to be offended by something.

~~~
delphinius81
Yes it was clear the poster was being derogatory to girls. It's also clear you
are trying to normalize and justify such behavior. Both are unnecessary.

------
delphinius81
Reading this, all I could think was "Welcome to job searching." Companies that
pull some of these things are places you don't want to work for. Contact
emails you and then ignores your replies without reason? Run away. Have a
meeting scheduled and they don't show? Run away. Get interviewed but then get
told you don't have enough experience? Run away.

Finding a job isn't just about getting paid the most money. You need to be in
a job where you value the work and the people you work with. Because if I'm
the one hiring for the role, if I detect that your only interest is in getting
paid, I'm going to run away.

------
scandox
I value talented people but sometimes during the hiring process I find myself
thinking:

1\. You're spoiled

2\. You're overpriced

3\. Your lack of humility is going to burn us one day

Technical folk and designers hold the whip hand right now, but that's no
reason to abuse it.

~~~
toomuchtodo
From the other side of the table, employers usually hold all the cards. I
don't care about your mission, your values, just show me the money. This is a
transaction, not an interview for me to be a part of your family.

I will be polite, but if you offer a dollar less in total compensation than
the other person, I will accept the other offer and thank you for your time.
Have to make hay while the sun is shining, and the music could stop at any
time. Don't say someone is overpaid when the issue is you don't want to pay
market rate; you're bringing emotion into a business transaction. Can't hire
someone for a role? You're not paying enough or you're not willing to train
someone to be as niche as you need.

Source: Infosec, ~2-3 contacts a week from recruiters.

EDIT: To those who are replying that I'm detached, not who you'd hire, etc,
that's perfectly fine. Hire someone who undervalues their time and values your
team or your working environment over getting paid what they're worth. I work
hard to save up faster for financial independence; I want to spend my time
working on what I want, not what someone else wants me to work on. Life is
short.

~~~
tensor
It could be that people offering less simply don't value your skills as much.
I've certainly seen people who think they are senior but in tests come out
only intermediate. That someone else will buy into their senior claim doesn't
mean the companies that do a better job judging skill level don't pay market
rate. You seem to be implying that there is no such thing as being overpaid,
which is pretty nonsensical.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> It could be that people offering less simply don't value your skills as
> much.

Entirely possible. Luckily, someone's inability to properly value an
employee's skills doesn't prohibit said employee from finding an employer who
will pay the market clearing price for their time. Value is determined by the
market, not an individual hiring manager.

> You seem to be implying that there is no such thing as being overpaid, which
> is pretty nonsensical.

There isn't such a thing. Someone is getting paid what they were able to
negotiate between two willing parties.

------
ryandrake
The hiring process deck is thoroughly stacked against the job seeker, allowing
companies to get away with all kinds of abuse, flakiness and lack of follow-
up/courtesy. The trick as a candidate is to simply not take anything
personally, and not get focused on That One Employer. Someone else mentioned
"professional detachment" and that's really important as it's an employer's
market (and it usually is).

Just a rough napkin-estimate, but I'd guess that out of the recruiters that
URGENTLY REACH OUT WITH A GREAT OPPORTUNITY PLEASE RESPOND, 75% won't even get
back to you after your polite "Thanks for getting in touch, I'm interested!"
response.

Of those that get back to you and do a brief phone chat, you will never hear
back from 75% of them about going forward with a phone screen with the
company.

After the phone screen(s) with the company, 75% won't get back to you about
going on-site for the "whiteboard hazing" interviews.

Of those, 75% will ghost you. So you should _expect_ around a 0.4% hit rate.

------
desireco42
This is bad advice for designers, sound very spoiled and prepotent. I don't
think good experienced designers would be swayed by this, but beginners might
read into this.

Focus on your skills and what you want to do, and you will be fine. Stay away
from 'priests' like this, they will not help you, you are only there to admire
them.

One skill that I would always value in designer is that he can produce in
medium we are using ie. html. Photoshop is bad starting point and this alone
will put you above others (in my humble opinion).

~~~
sidlls
Is the "spoiled" part because of the presentation or the content? My read of
the content is that it seems routine (for at least this person) to have hiring
staff at companies routinely ignore follow-up emails, miss meetings, and
engage in the designer equivalent of data structures and algorithms
pedantry/hazing in the software side. I'm not sure wanting hiring people to
have sufficient respect for the author's time and education to not do those
things is "spoiled."

~~~
desireco42
Like, you know, like, presentation :).

I agree that people miss appointments etc, but this is again distraction from
bigger picture, where you would focus on your skills and what you really want
to do. And especially how you want to do it, process is also important.

------
MikeTheGreat
Reading this, it seems like one of (at least) two things might be true:

1) The article is written for other members of the author's group, but wasn't
really meant for broad consumption. Yes, it's online, in public, etc, but
either the author wasn't thinking about that and/or ignored it. I say this
because it feels like something one would say when complaining to friends at a
pub after hours. It's got this "we've all been here, don't you just hate it?"
sorta vibe to it.

2) The article is written to be click-bait/incendiary on purpose. A while back
(a year or two?) someone else wrote something similar and it blew up big. More
than anything it gave people something to shake their fist at. It gave older
people an excuse to look down on "the kids today", younger folk could shake
their fist at the poor treatment they receive from older people. I wonder if
this author is also trying to go viral in a similar sort of way. I feel like
it takes a particular skill to write these sorts of things - it's gotta be
believable that a 22 year old would write this, but also push enough of the
older generation's buttons that it'll inflame them, too.

3) Obviously, there's other possibilities that I hadn't thought of that might
be true :)

------
johnwheeler
I question the design sensibilities of any designer who makes such liberal use
of animated gifs.

~~~
whipoodle
I hate this thread

------
angryasian
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15094804](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15094804)

the last time this was posted

------
fastbeef
None of the points he makes are invalid per se, but the language and tone of
the piece makes him come across as whiny at best, spoiled and entitled at
worst.

~~~
jogjayr
What was wrong with the language and tone? Apart from it being informal and
casual?

It's Medium, not an industry whitepaper. There's no expectation of Serious
Business Writing™ here.

